# Solar Stocks are very hot at the moment



## Solarfuture (9 September 2007)

The Solar Energy Stocks on the Nasdaq are running hot since 2005.

Most have doubled.

The below links give a good overview of their performance.

YTD Charts
http://energysolarcentral.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=74

% movement Charts in 2007
http://energysolarcentral.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=44&Itemid=74

Brief introduction of most solar stocks
http://energysolarcentral.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3

LDK, TSL, STP, JASO and YGE are my top 5 China Solar picks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

Sorry for the delay in replying. Are they still burning a hole in yr pocket?

Here's another one, being pushed to the public in a forthcoming IPO.


About the company

The Company is a specialist renewable energy investment firm building a diversified portfolio of Australian solar, battery storage and associated renewable energy assets that can offer investors stable and attractive risk-adjusted returns. Government policy, private sector net-zero targets and shifting consumer preferences towards ESG matters underpin the long-term growth expected in the renewable energy sector. The switch to renewable energy is rapidly gaining momentum with solar set to become the largest energy source over the next two decades. Solar & batteries combined share of NEM is also expected to increase by over 75% by 2050. The Company aims to capitalise on this inevitable shift towards renewable energy by investing in solar renewable energy assets that have been designed to preserve capital while generating attractive and stable yields.  

The business has an existing portfolio of $264M in high quality commercial and utility assets, combined with over $500M in accretive acquisition opportunities in the pipeline to deliver a targeted $1b portfolio valuation within the next 5 years. Australian Solar’s revenues are largely de-risked, with 97% of first 10-year revenues contracted on fixed price terms with investment grade counterparties including Western Australian Government, Wesfarmers, NSW LGAs. The company also stands to benefit from government incentives such as carbon credits and grants, with over $18.6b of funding committed by Australian government to tackle net zero emissions by 2050


----------

